

Giant Rogue Ocean Waves Surprisingly Common, Satellites Show - mhb
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2004/08/0810_040810_rogue_waves.html

======
rjurney
You kind of get this feeling while surfing. When you have clean, calm sets -
every so often, like every few hours depending, there's a big, bad ass outside
that comes and if you stay where you are, it will break on you - so everyone
scrambles to paddle out towards it before it gets to you. If you get outside
in time you get to turn around and catch it early for a nice long ride.

Sometimes you'll have orderly sets for hours, and then there's one that has
combined into a big, bad ass wave twice as powerful as any other. Its great to
see.

------
petewarden
It's worth checking out Wikipedia to find some other sources:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_wave>

It seems like the article is based on a press release which contains a few
sensational claims, eg 200 large ships sunk by rogue waves seems dubious,
since Lloyds only reports 124 total losses in the time period, most from the
Iran/Iraq war: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_wave#Loss_estimates>

I have to admit I'm fascinated by the whole topic, and wasted an afternoon
digging into it. Now if there was only a connection to giant squid too, I'd be
in heaven.

------
asdlfj2sd33
I've heard tell that physicists had been claiming freak waves are eminently
possible, the math clearly shows it.

That sailors had been claiming they had witnessed and/or experienced such
freak waves.

But oceanographers were doubtful and that was the accepted status quo on freak
waves until one of them was caught on camera hitting an oil rig.

------
jacquesm
This was in the news a while ago, I recall they said that it was already
affecting the design of ships that had not had their keel laid.

~~~
Nogwater
This article is nearly five years old.

~~~
swixmix
Your account is nearly 400 days old.

------
mhb
The post about the source of the earth's hum made me wonder whether there is a
relationship between its cause and the rogue waves. Interference between the
earth hum waves?

